# Smith Edison electric Transit Van



## Davehodges (May 14, 2018)

Did you ever find out more about your van? Mine's just stopped charging...


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Dave sorry so long getting back, initially I checked messages every day then longer and longer. Still don't know much more, but mine seems fine, just hope it stays that way, as ime not very savvy on electronics, but from a basic grasp of what may be going on, if its stopped charging and if like mine it has the 2off Brusa chargers fitted on rh side (viewed from front) it is unlikely it is the charging. Ive observed both chargers run together, then after several hours it goes onto one charger, but sometimes they swop over the single charger. you would have been very unlucky to have blown up both together, more likely just a trip. Their are several directly under drivers seat, and also under a cover in the drivers footwell behind a plastic cover, or possible the charger feed in cable has been damaged, or where it feeds into the van, other than that keep looking, or sell it on to me for spares. yours Dave


----------

